# 300 series friction disc trans?



## Brainsan

I've read reviews that say (and show) the 300 series has a hydrostatic transmission, but Husqvarna's own site says they are friction disk. Are they confused, or have the current models been downgraded?

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/snow-blowers/st330/961930125/


----------



## Zavie

Husqvarna's website is correct. With the introduction of the Husqvarna 400 series, Husqvarna has* re-positioned* the 300 series. The 400 series models are all hydrostatic with wheeled, tracked, carb and EFI variations. I'm sure there are old reviews out there on the interweb that list old 300 series models with their respective hydro's but that's old news. And while it is old news I'm sure if you looked hard enough, you could still find a brand new 300 hydro for sale out there somewhere. Matter of fact I think a new member just bought one a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Brainsan

Thanks, I appreciate the confirmation. It looks like the secret code is a P suffix on the model number (as in ST330P) for the older version, and I have seen a few of them still available.

I'm looking to replace a 25 year old MTD, and one of problems with it is the friction disc trans. I often have to deal with a huge end of driveway puddle as the street is highly crowned (a lot of cars will drag going in and out). And when the friction disc gets wet, the drive is crippled until it finally dries out again. So whatever I get is going to have a hydrostatic trans.

I'm sure the 400 series is nice, but the $1000 difference between equivalent models is rather breathtaking. Is it really worth it?

I'm also looking at Ariens, but equivalent hydrostatic models are as much or more than the 400 series. And Honda seems to be even more, for what looks like less.


----------



## Zavie

Grab up one of the discontinued 300's with the hydro before they're gone. IMHO a bargain.


----------



## Oneacer

I guess in all my years of doing driveways, even loading my trailer, doing drives for profit, in all kinds of weather, Never did I ever experience a slipping friction drive due to weather. I am truly blessed …


----------



## Zavie

oneacer said:


> I guess in all my years of doing driveways, even loading my trailer, doing drives for profit, in all kinds of weather, Never did I ever experience a slipping friction drive due to weather. I am truly blessed …


Me neither, they are pretty tough and reliable.


----------



## Steelersfan

Brainsan I just bought a 327P. It has the hydrostatic drive. I have not used it yet for snow but am impressed with the observable build quality. 

I paid $1299 plus tax. The site currently has 10% special promotion that can be used for other stuff on their site.


----------



## Brainsan

oneacer said:


> I guess in all my years of doing driveways, even loading my trailer, doing drives for profit, in all kinds of weather, Never did I ever experience a slipping friction drive due to weather. I am truly blessed …


For me it's not the weather, it's the water. And with my end of driveway pond, the water is pretty much guaranteed.

Oh, it will dry out and start working eventually, but I'm tired of pushing dead weight until it does.


----------



## Brainsan

Zavie said:


> Grab up one of the discontinued 300's with the hydro before they're gone. IMHO a bargain.


It looks like it. I can still find some ST327P's, but the ST330P seems to be a goner.


----------



## Brainsan

Steelersfan said:


> Brainsan I just bought a 327P. It has the hydrostatic drive. I have not used it yet for snow but am impressed with the observable build quality.
> 
> I paid $1299 plus tax. The site currently has 10% special promotion that can be used for other stuff on their site.


Thanks, which site, if that's ok to ask? (If not, PM?)


----------



## Brainsan

I'm sure most of you have been there, but upgrade madness is starting to take hold of me. I was originally looking at the ST327P & ST330P, and now I'm eyeing up the ST427T and ST430T with tracks and fuel injection and everything. Of course the price has doubled as well!

The best excuse I can come up with for justifying the monster model is I turned 60 this year (how did THAT happen?), and I'm guessing I'm not going to get any younger. I got 25 years out of the old MTD, and I spent a lot of time cussing it. I'm ok with spending more, if I'm going to get another 25 years out of it (hopefully!). And I don't want to have older me cussing what younger me bought him. 

So what do you say on the ST430T? Talk me out of it, or talk me into it. Or maybe the equivalent Honda?


----------



## SAVAGE420

Still lovin the ST330P. Got a bit of snow today. Going strong💪


----------



## SnowH8ter

Brainsan said:


> So what do you say on the ST430T?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Zavie

I enjoyed the time with my Husqvarna 924HVX. I just wanted a machine with handwarmers and a throttle. That machine the handlebars were rather tall so I needed something more comfy. Now they have adjustable handlebars. But overall an excellent snowblower.


----------



## Brainsan

Well, I pulled the trigger on the ST430T yesterday. Now I just have to hold my breath until it gets delivered! :smile2:


----------



## Hanky

Glad you made the big purchase, been dreaming about one but my blower is only 6 years old so that is not happening this year. Let us know how it works in the big snow.


----------



## Brainsan

Day 7, no snowblower in sight, hope fading fast, may have to resort to cannibalism. 

It's been sitting at "Destination Terminal" since Monday.

Impatient, me?


----------



## Brainsan

Now they're taunting me. I got an email this morning saying:

"This is a friendly reminder that your Snow Blowers Direct shipment is on its way."

It's still sitting at "Destination Terminal".


----------



## Oneacer

Make a call if you are concerned … never hurts to check.


----------



## Brainsan

oneacer said:


> Make a call if you are concerned … never hurts to check.


Don't know if it's cause, effect, or coincidence, but a few hours after I replied to the "It's on the way" email with a "Where is it really?" message, I got a call telling me it would be delivered the next day.

It came Friday, and the semi driver said "Your road is so crowned, I thought the trailer might tip over!" There were a couple of holes smashed in the box, but they missed everything vital.

"Assembly" was just standing up the handlebars, installing the chute assembly, and hooking up and adjusting a few cables. The oil level was fine on the dipstick, so I added some non-ethanol gas, and I could hear the fuel injection system prime when I turned it on. After a few revolutions with the electric starter, it lit right up. Every subsequent start has been immediate.

It snowed today, but nothing stuck, so I'll just be sitting here with my nose to the window for the next week or so. I bet I've caused a winter drought for Utah!


----------



## Brainsan

Oh yea, also had to hook up the ground wires to the battery.


----------



## Brainsan

And I've passed the old MTD onto a snowblowerless friend.


----------



## Brainsan

One more "by the way": Husky included SIX shear bolts, that was nice of them. And there's a spot on the chute control to store two of them.

(Ok, more than one!) Grabbing both steering handles lets you move it with the engine off. It moves ok for something so big and heavy. But it starts so easily, there isn't much reason to move it by hand.

The height adjustable handlebars are a nice feature, I've got them at full height since I'm 6'2". The grip warmers seem slow to warm up, but I've only run it for a few minutes at a time. It will be interesting to see how much heat they put out.

Two keys are included. They're single cut, and you can put them in either way, but they'll only turn if the cut side is up.

The headlight flickers like crazy at idle, but seems fine at both running speeds.

All of the controls are great, and well laid out. I really like the loop handlebar, no more snagging a bar end on a pocket or something.

The rubber chute extension was included. Drift cutters are not, but I doubt I'll ever need them.

It's also got a finger guard at the base of the chute. I'm curious how much effect it will have on the snow discharge.


----------



## Oneacer

@Brainsan,

If that machine operates as good as it looks, your are all set for a long time …  Proper maintenance and treated gas, as well as proper storage are key, as I am sure you already know.

I wondered myself about the chute safety guard and if it would hinder the discharge. I totally understand why it is there, as many people do and will continue to put their hand in there, unfortunately. But, you do have the ability to remove it if need be, but running it first will give you a good idea of any restrictions.


----------



## Brainsan

Yes, it's just a single clip to remove the guard, if necessary. I'll see how it goes.

I have two friends who have lost fingers to snowblowers. Both of them are smart people who should have known better. One was father figure when I was a teenager, so I've been properly paranoid of snowblowers ever since then. The other was a surgeon who ended his career in a split second. He said to me: "The really bad thing is I've worked on that kind of injury on so many people that I have no excuse."

One surprising (to me at least) thing that was pointed out to me is a lot of snowblower injuries are from snowblowers that are turned off. If there's a jam there can be a lot of stored energy, and when the jam is cleared that energy is released and parts suddenly jump several inches. I'd always wondered what kind of idiot puts his hand in a running snowblower, but at least in some cases that's not what's happening.


----------



## Svein Hanssen

I picked up an ST327P yesterday. Manufactured in August 2017 but barely used.
However the serial number sticker said 90 kg but everywhere on the internet the weight is 114 kg. 
That's a bit weird.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to SBF Svein

.


----------



## Brainsan

Well we finally got snow that stuck, but only a couple of inches of heavy slushy stuff. The finger guard did a really good job of blocking the chute, so I removed it and tossed it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Amazon has a ST327P for $1550 https://www.amazon.com/HUSQVARNA-OUTDOOR-POWER-EQUIPMENT-ST327P/dp/B00NFA8Z54/ref=sr_1_4?hvadid=78134110625726&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvqmt=e&keywords=husqvarna+st327p&qid=1578087654&sr=8-4

.


----------



## johnwick

That’s a great deal on the 327P that Amazon has.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Geez! $30 for shipping?? I was seeing $20 to ship some fiberglass pipe insulation (several pounds?), from another site  $30 to ship a 250lb machine to your door sounds like a pretty good price.


----------



## dr bob

I suspect that the $30 is for lift-gate service. I was given the option to pick mine up at a "local" terminal for $0 shipping, or have it dropped off at the house for a small fee with liftgate service. "Local" was a few hours away so there was no risk of me driving over with a trailer and getting it myself. Guy who dropped it had dozens still on board from Amazon, and was making the rounds of folks in the area who had taken advantage of the same Amazon "deal". That was five years ago, and it worked fine then.


----------

